
Adobe giving EVERYONE PhotoshopCC/Lightroom5/Behance +20GB storage for $10/m - iamtechaddict
http://9to5mac.com/2013/11/20/adobe-giving-photoshop-cclightroom-5behance-20gb-storage-for-10month-until-dec-2/
======
joenathan
I am not going to trust Adobe with my personal information until they can
prove that they have improved their security practices. If you can't protect
your own source code there is no way you are going to be able to protect your
customers data.

------
tmikaeld
As usually, it's only for 1 year then it's back to expensive.

